# Arts and Crafts Show in NC - Want to know how to sell?



## TwistedRedneck (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, this is an Arts and Crafts show coming up south of me in North Carolina for those that are interested. Here is the link with the information. Figured I would post this if anyone was interested. I am not affiliated in it at all.

Other reason why I am posting this is because their are a lot of questions as to how to sell your own woodcrafts. I am no expert but I can pass on to you what I have learned and do.

One useful idea that I have learned is to use the Arts and Crafts shows as a learning tool. Go to a few, not as a seller but an observer. Walk through the show, take a look at what is being sold. See what the trends are and what everyone is looking at. Buy a few items if you want and take them home and disect them.

The idea is not to steal from the artists and their projects but to get an idea of what sells and to gain some insperation. Taking a lamp for example that may sell well and adding some imporvements to it, a touch of your own craftmanship.

Finding the things that you like may not always be the best practice. You need to find what the public likes. You need to see what sells.

Your next step is to make some items based on what you saw and from your own ideas. Not many, just a couple of each. This will lower your waste if any and allow you a chance to experience what will sell on your own terms.

Making 10 of one item may end up bad and you might only sell one, then you are left with 9 that will collect dust on your shelf. Once you find that gem that folks cant live without, yea, go ahead and make more.

Now you have researched your competition and seen what the public wants, now is the time to go to a few of the craft shows and set up your own booth. Try to find a location about half way in or so. Not near the front. Think about it for a second, when you enter a show or market you have in your mind that you are not going to buy anything right away. You tend to look at the first few tables and then pretty soon that money is starting to burn a hole in your pocket. Thats usually when you are half or 3/4 of the way in. Now you buy. This is why you need to find that sweet spot.

Like I said, no expert but just a little from what I know. I am sure that others with more experience can add their expertise to the subject and I welcome them.

However, if you are interested in the upcoming show, here is the link for more information.

http://www.northcarolinafairsandfestivals.com/0001226537-craftsmens-spring-classic-arts-crafts-festival-greensboro-greensboro-april.html

Good luck and I hope someone can find this information useful.


----------



## BOOGE (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes I agree with what you say. One other thing is to mark your prices leaving a bit of bargaining room. The name of the game is to bargain..bargain…bargain.
Works very well with me. I ask if someone is seriously interested in an item to make a decent offer and I will bargain with them.

BJ. Babinda the umbrella town. (4 metres of rain last year)


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Good info..


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

You can go here to find the list of shows appearing around your area.

http://www.zapplication.org/shows.phtml

Another good reference about selling in shows is to subscribe to The Carfts Report.

http://www.craftsreport.com/


----------

